# Imha



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Anyone else have a Chihuahua with IMHA (Immune Mediated Haemolytic Anemia)?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Nope. Hope if it is yours, the drugs will do their magic.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes it's my lad Kirby ~ he is doing ok at the moment, but it's a long hard struggle and the meds are causing many other problems ( he has long term pancreatitis ) ..


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry this is happening to Kirby. Hope you have a vet that is wonderful, and that you love!! Has he had to have blood transfusions? (for others: hemolytic anemia means that for some reason the body is destroying the red blood cells). He is on prednisone?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

His PCV was at it's lowest 16, under 15 and he would have needed a transfusion , He was on a lot of pred , less now (It all started in July ~ we are over the worst now (I hope) ) he had heart failure, bladder stones and many other problem  Now he is suffering the side effects of pred, not too bad and of course it totally saved his life . 
Yes I have a most amazing IMS vet at a specialist vet referral hospital ..

It's been the worst 4 months of my life ( and his i'm sure) ~ poor lad was in the vet for 10 days at the start , and then again 3 other nights ...


----------

